# Vizsla with a boxer?



## Lucyamy (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi,

Hoping someone can offer advice??
I currently have a 2 year old boxer bitch. I am considering another dog next year, and was thinking of a vizsla, they're absolutely gorgeous and seem to be my kind of dog from what I have read.
They seem to have similar temperaments to boxers from what I have read but I was wondering if anyone has experience of a boxer and vizsla together? Are they compatible/similar?
I also have 2 children, both with autism, our boxer has been such a wonderful dog for them and helps them massively, but our house can be chaotic - do people know if a vizsla would be ok with this? Everything I've read just says how wonderful they are with children.

Thank you!!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Lucyamy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping someone can offer advice??
> I currently have a 2 year old boxer bitch. I am considering another dog next year, and was thinking of a vizsla, they're absolutely gorgeous and seem to be my kind of dog from what I have read.
> ...


It could be great, but it could also be awful... It all depends on how you integrate your V puppy and how you manage boundaries and expectations from all members of your family.

Vizsla's are much higher energy dogs than boxers so require more stimulation and exercise but given their needs are taken care of, they can be wonderful emotional companions.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucy, why do you want another dog?

FWIW, the only dogs my V has problems with..actually, the only breeds that consistently have a problem with mine is more accurate...are Rhodesians and Boxers. And it's not just AJ, it's with my prior 2. I think it's the energy levels.

Regardless of that, when you introduce another dog into the family, it changes the whole dynamic. And unless yours isn't really where you want it and think a puppy will somehow improve it, I'd give serious thought to this, especially given the special needs of both of your kids.


----------



## Lucyamy (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm having another dog because we all want one.
My current dog is fine with all other dogs so that isn't something I'm concerned about.
As for your opinion about my having another dog, thank you but I know what my family can and can't handle.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Gingerling said:


> FWIW, the only dogs my V has problems with..actually, the only breeds that consistently have a problem with mine is more accurate...are Rhodesians and Boxers. And it's not just AJ, it's with my prior 2. I think it's the energy levels.


That's interesting. Our V's favorite breeds to play with are boxers and ridgebacks. But he doesn't get along with german shepherds or huskies at all. I've always thought they "speak a different language." I've been around a lot of ridgebacks and find they play very much like V's (until they plop back down on the couch, ha!).



organicthoughts said:


> Vizsla's are much higher energy dogs than boxers so require more stimulation and exercise but given their needs are taken care of, they can be wonderful emotional companions.


I think it really depends on the boxer. Dexter's best park buddies were all boxers when he was younger. He tends to enjoy their style of wrestling and they are the only other breed I've seen (besides another pointer) that keep up with his energy (to a certain point though - they always tire first). In the middle of a blizzard, it was guaranteed that my dogs and one or two of their boxer friends would still be running around like maniacs at the park while everyone else stayed home - not because we wanted to run them, but because we had to or they'd drive us crazy. Granted, not all boxers are that high energy, but I've definitely been surprised by how many we've met that are, even if their endurance isn't quite as good.

The only problem I've had with them is that they can be quite "in your face" when they want to play and now that Dexter's older (and doesn't usually want to play) he can get snappy with them. They are also very vocal when they play, which can make more timid dogs nervous around them.


----------

